# Sick fish, can I use salt....



## SGDude (Feb 12, 2011)

I have an angel not eating/swimming for days and it looks like a parasite disease on/in gills, not ich. 

Can I do the salt treatment for this or is it a "blue/green" med disease? 

Thanks.


----------



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

Malachite Green / Blue is potent stuff, it can and will trash your biofilter if not used properly.

The first rule of treatment is to KNOW what you're treating for. If it is IP's treat for IP's. If you it is external parasites (gill flukes etc..) treat for that. The same goes for bacterial infections.

I highly doubt salt will help with internal parasites. Jungle parasite clear works fairly well (aka Jungle Fizz Tabs). You can treat the entire tank and or treat the food that you feed the fish.

HTH


----------



## SGDude (Feb 12, 2011)

I was not sure how to diagnose or treat. 
I did nothing while waiting for some help. 

Fish died. 

How many diseases have fish not eating, not swimming, 
puffy gills, little spots around gills and maybe in gills? 

1, 10, 100?


----------



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

When waiting for a reply it is ALWAYS advisable to do a water change. This serves 2 purposes:
1) to keep any pathogens limited
2) to help keep the tank clean and boost the fish's natural immune system.

This is an excellent resource for diagnosis:
Choose Your Weapon: Freshwater Fish Disease Treatment Options

I am sorry you didn't get the help you need in time.

"puffy gills, little spots around gills and maybe in gills"

It could be a fungus... without a pic it is REALLY difficult to tell.

Again sorry for your loss


----------



## SGDude (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------

